# points



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

whats this new points thing on the forum for?


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Its a way to personalize the bar with your name on and to encourage posting by people...pretty good idea if you ask me


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

How does the bank work?


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Pretty much the same as a normal bank does...you put money in to save it


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

why, can you lose points if they arent in the bank?


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Fore! said:


> why, can you lose points if they arent in the bank?




don't think so, but points in the bank accumulate interest.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

ooooooooooooooh good idea


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Fore! said:


> ooooooooooooooh good idea



I'm full of them. Or wait, mabe I was told I was full of it.....

ah, either way. Full of something


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

maybe its love?


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Fore! said:


> maybe its love?



definitely not :laugh:


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Does the bank charge fees too?


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

srothfuss said:


> Does the bank charge fees too?



Looks like there's a 'sales' tax on buying certain things. My glow was 409-ish?


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

This is going to be a great place to hang out at...


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

srothfuss said:


> This is going to be a great place to hang out at...



First and only golf forum I've been a member at, seems like a pretty good place.

Wouldn't be surprised to see it grow. Which is always good because then we'd make up the original 'core' members.

original gangsta style. :laugh:


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I could be an "O/G"


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

And what do we do with all thee points? (Judging by the typos I just fixed, I should take my points and buy a new keyboard.)


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I like the points, they are unique... 

(something special, like a hole a one)


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm happy to report I had my first e-Bank visit today..


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Good Good its a good way to customize your name by making it glow ect...well done to whoever thought of it :thumbsup:


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

three cheers for someone hip hip...

oh screw it


----------



## callawaygolf1 (Nov 24, 2006)

I was just wondering how you can get points??? !!!!


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

By posting of course


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

callawaygolf1 said:


> I was just wondering how you can get points??? !!!!


Each post you leave generates a certain amount of points.

Spend them wisely young padawan!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Somehow, I had a fraction of a point and I wondered what I said that didn't deserve the rest of that particular point.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

DennisM said:


> Somehow, I had a fraction of a point and I wondered what I said that didn't deserve the rest of that particular point.


your punctuation was all over the place :laugh:


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

I have no idea why...maybe it didnt like you lol :laugh:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Maybe the fractions are like having a case of the shanks.


----------



## nikegolf7 (Nov 25, 2006)

Hey i dont know what the point system is or where can you guys tell me please i just joined and i dont know anythin, but i really like golf


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

nikegolf7 said:


> Hey i dont know what the point system is or where can you guys tell me please i just joined and i dont know anythin, but i really like golf


when you post you get points. with the points you can put them in the bank to earn intrest or use them to buy things to spruce up the bar with your name on. thats about it.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

To be honest it just makes things a bit more intersting.


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

I just found this site and loving it already.

Fore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

you called?


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

LOL
Fore the saying not fore the member.........hehehe


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Welcome to the site! It's a great place to hang out and discuss everything about the game


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Well, I think the point thing is pretty cool. I just made my first deposit, haven't spent anyting yet. Gonna have to keep an eye on that....


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't think that I have enough points to make a purchase yet. On a side note - I have accured some intrested with my last deposit to the bank.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

srothfuss said:


> I don't think that I have enough points to make a purchase yet. On a side note - I have accured some intrested with my last deposit to the bank.


there arent that many things to buy really.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I thought you could customize some parts of your screen name and such. Maybe I misunderstood?


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

you can, but there are only about 4 differnet options (i think)


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Maybe if we have enough points, we can create an entirely new option? 

Although, I am far from having a whole lot of points to do much with at the moment.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

srothfuss said:


> Maybe if we have enough points, we can create an entirely new option?
> 
> Although, I am far from having a whole lot of points to do much with at the moment.


sounds like a good idea to me. (also i have a load of points and i cant be bothered to buy a bold name thing with them. ohh how exciting. all big and bold. gonna be a smash hit with the ladies.  )


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Fore! said:


> sounds like a good idea to me. (also i have a load of points and i cant be bothered to buy a bold name thing with them. ohh how exciting. all big and bold. gonna be a smash hit with the ladies.  )


If I could get a Coke and a really good cheeseburger right now, I'd give up my points!

Can someone explain to me how many points you get for what? I know you get points by posting, but some people with more posts have less points than some people with less posts. No big deal, just wondering.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm not too sure how the points are awarded... Someone said they are based on how helpful each post is? I know my posts are worth less since I don't have too much useful information (yet.) thus the lower values :laugh: .

If you click on the points word under your user name, it'll take you to the 'bank' and from there you should be able to find all of the items you can get with your points. I think bold username was like 200 points last I checked...


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

lol I'm still the only one to use my points so far, it seems...


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

ghost said:


> lol I'm still the only one to use my points so far, it seems...


hmmm i think police might have used some.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Nope never have..unfortunatly


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

okay its just that you always seem to be the first do try things.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

If I could buy a couple good long iron shots with my points, I'd be posting like crazy. Have to check out what I can get. Maybe in the future, we can have Golf Forum swag...


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Swag would be pretty cool... Stickers and such for mobile adverstizing? Right now though, it's Monday morning and I am craving some good old fashion french toast for breakfast.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

i wouldnt mind swaping my points for some french toast either.

mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## scaramanga (Dec 7, 2006)

Where on the site do you go to bank points or buy upgrades?


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

The easiest way to get to the 'bank' is by clicking on the underlined word points underneath your screen name (on a post) 

I believe you can also get there by clicking on your screen name and then from that panel - entering the points section.


----------



## scaramanga (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks alot, found it now and banked


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

Jhigz said:


> What if it is being bankrupted??


what do you mean?

that you will have all of your points in the bank or none in the bank?


----------

